# Doctor Octopus Dock Ock Costume



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Always wanted to make this super villain. Had to get very creative as the long arms pose a lot of challenges for wearing, storing, and weight etc. Initially I was going to use aluminum heating ducts which are bigger and look good but they are harder to store and fragile to bend and dent up fast so I decided to just use foam pipe insulation and use aluminum tape to make them shine well for night time. I don't have a lot of time to do my own costumes since I do them full-time for others, so doing this on the side for fun. This will be inspired by the comic book version which is my favorite with some modifications due to limited time and budget.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Adam Savage made a pretty simple Doc Ock 






This one is pretty awesome too, but a lot more complicated!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I seen that and might do the movie version sometime but I prefer the comic book and cartoon version. Adam also has a lot more tools than I do and resources.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Sirbrad: I look forward to seeing what you come up for your Doc Ock costume.

Nightfisher: Hadn't seen Adam Savage's build of the Doc Ock costume before. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Started off with a piece of wood and 4 grates to hold the wires. Also making the arms out of foam insulation pipes. Attaching it all to a cut down back pack and added straps tot he front and some foam in the back to lift it out more later.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Made a belt out of foam which is the perfect color and needs no painting also made my own custom knobs and attached adjustable elastic.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Added aluminum tape and black twisty ties for the segments.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I made a Slenderman costume for my son last year with tentacles 1/3 the length of those. You're gonna have a fun time getting through doors and picking stuff up that you knock over. lol Looks great so far though!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I thought about that already but most of my events out outside and parades, and they do bend and are adjustable. But I wanted to make them the perfect length so they would not be too long yet look long enough and my only worry was getting them into the car. Also not to bend them too much as each time they get more wrinkled etc. They were about a foot longer. I also will have the top ones bent up and over my shoulders more which takes away the width. But once I get outside I can adjust them out more slightly.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got back from another awesome Halloween parade, my costume as usually was a HUGE hit as Dock Ock, and kids went crazy most loved me many were scare still, many cried many cheered etc. A lot of awesome quotes as usual one lady called me "Octavius Prime" which I guess is a combination of Octavius and Optimus Prime lol. Hundreds to thousands of Kids were screaming "Dock Ock!!" One little one said "Best costume Everrrrrrr!!" "I was asked many times "Where is Spider-Man?" and I said in a mean voice with as scowl "I don't know, but I am looking for him" Was a pain to make and slightly a pain to wear and control my long arms but I bent them in some to help. One poked my Mom in the eye as I turned after the parade, and I told her they have a mind of their own and are pure evil lol. Was hard to see at night too in those goggles and they fogged up a lot, but I am used to not being able to see much there at night, got about 35 years experience lol. 

But yeah it was a great hit and I played the character well and was a lot of fun. It is great to do some other things other than horror which I did all my life and what I love to do most, and this is still a villain so it kinda felt the same. I also got a lot of people saying "Wow that is very creative!!!" "Did you make that?!!" "Can I shake your tentacle?" Lol. I think next year it might be time to go back to horror though and scaring everyone in town for sure as that is what I love to do best, and usually accomplish that by just walking and looking lol. I also turned a little Superman's knees to jelly when I walked towards him as he bit his nails and hugged his Mom who said "Oh no Dock Ock is coming for you!" Lol. Was a great time as usual wish I could get all the pics and videos people took.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

^ As a long-time comic book collector, I must say: Very nicely done! Your Doc Ock costume looks great.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, that turned out great. 
I'm sure you'll get a lot more compliments on Halloween night


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------

